# Red lump between inside corner of eye and nose



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Trying to figure out what this is. The groomer usually shaves this area a bit and I'm wondering if it is just irritated or infected. Definitely taking him to the vet on Monday, but what to do until then. He will get a bath tomorrow so I will make sure it is cleaned, rinsed thoroughly and dried. I'm wondering if his tearduct is clogged. Any ideas? I'm concerned, but it doesn't seem to bother him....doesn't want me to touch it though.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't know Donna, I've had dog's with clogged tear ducts , and there was no outward appearance, except the tear stains. Did Ollie scratch it on something? Hope all is OK with him!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Does it look like the "cherry eye" that I sent in on the rescue dog Cherry?? If you didnt see it go and check out the link. It sounds like it from your description. Edie


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Here is the picture of cherry eye. You will need to see a vet to have it looked at ,if it looks like this. Edie


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It sounds like a prolapsed third eye lid? Did he get something in it like a grass seed maybe? Sweet kisses Ollie.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Don't think it is cherry eye because it isn't in his eye. I'm taking him Monday after my cancer treatment. Was thinking about the tear duct being clogged. I'm trying not to touch it as not to irritate it. Will let you all know what I find. Going to google Prolapsed third eye lid. Today he got a bath b/c he decided to roll in "stuff" while I was weeding here at the riverhouse. Needless to say, he didn't smell very good!!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh, poor Ollie. Give him a kiss for me. Hope the vet says it's just irritated.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh Donna. Hope it isn't anything too serious. Perhaps a pic will help someone identify it in the meantime? Hugs to you and Ollie.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Took Ollie to the vet this afternoon.....waited for the one I trust! She put dye in his eyes to make sure there were no scratches, etc. He just has the irritation between each eye and his nose. To keep those from getting infected, she put him on antiobiotic eye ointment. I am also to rub some directly on the sore spots. He is going back in a week to make sure they are all healed up. He's now sleeping which is good b/c I plan on taking him for a walk once it cools down a bit!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Aww poor Ollie... I bet he and Gus are on the same eye med LOL


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

All I read was Bausch and Lombe .... think I spelled that right! He's had it twice in his eyes and they already look better. I didn't realize how swollen they were. He was really good while I put the ointment in so he got a special treat!


----------

